# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik verzorg mijn huid meer dan normaal met het zonnige weer

## Leontien

Nu is de zomer op komst. Al zou je soms zeggen dat het al zomer is geweest met al dat mooie weer. Verzorg jij dan op die dagen je huid meer dan normaal? Gebruik je nu zonnebrandcrème of gebruik je hetzelfde crème wat je altijd doet of gebruik je nooit wat?

Geef hier je stem en je mening!!

----------


## Wendy

Als de zon schijnt gebruik ik zonnebrandcreme met factor 30 op mijn gezicht. Omdat ik anders teveel pigment krijg in mijn gezicht. Mijn armen en benen doe ik ook, omdat ik me goed wil beschermen tegen de zon, ook al verbrand ik niet zo snel.

----------


## Nora

Ik gebruik gezichtscreme die ik altijd gebruik.l Alleen zonnebrand als ik echt ga zonnen.

----------


## dotito

Wat ik meestal doe dat het zonnig weer word is,een dagcrème gebruiken met een spf factor in.Is makkelijk en je moet geen aparte crème meer gebruiken.Nu ben ik die van clinique aan gebruiken,vind ik persoonlijk een hele goede is anti allergische,en geurloos.
Ik heb enorm veel last van pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht als ik dat niet preventief verzorg.De rest van mijn lichaam smeer ik ook altijd in met zonnecrème factor 30,ik ga nooit in de zon zonder.En na het zonne gebruik ik een afterlotion.

----------


## sietske763

doe na een zonnige dag altijd een vochtregulerend masker.

----------


## Oki07

Ik gebruik een gezichtscreme met factor 15 en als ik echt buiten ga zitten, overigens vnl in de schaduw, gebruik ik factor 50. Ik heb last van pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht en wil dat niet nog erger laten worden. Is echt een bron van ergernis; ineens waren ze daar!

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Ken dat heb er ook ineens heel veel last van gekregen(lastig hé).Weet iemand of dat ooit nog weg gaat,of is dat voor altijd?

----------

